

The Stages of IT Monitoring Maturity: A Framework for Enterprise IT Stakeholders - jtrtoo
http://joshrichards.org/the-6-5-stages-of-automated-monitoring-in-it/

======
jtrtoo
Author here.

I've put together a write-up of the various stages of IT monitoring maturity
most organizations go through. Feedback is always welcome.

WHAT: It includes the various types of monitoring, main coverage points, and
typical implementation approaches and protocols involved. I also mention a few
of the most commonly overlooked items in each stage.

WHY: I find it useful to understand the various key stages so that I can
recognize where an organization is in its level of maturity, as well to
introduce some tangible milestones around where the stakeholders want to go.

Perhaps a few of you will find it useful.

Feel free to share/re-post/distribute within your organization. Feel free to
comment here, on the post, or drop me a note privately if that's more your
thing.

